# Duramycin vs Terramycin



## Skybolt (Jul 6, 2009)

Does anyone know the what the difference between Duramycin and Terramycin is. The lady down at Tractor Supply said that so many pest and parrasites had become immuned to terramycin that they no longer stocked it and had switched to Duramycin. Would this still be safe to use on bees?

Thanks ahead of time


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

What does the label say?

You can still get terramycin but what I have found is premixed from Mann Lake.


----------



## Skybolt (Jul 6, 2009)

The label says it's oxytetracycline (I hope I spelled that right) which is the same stuff that terramycin has in it.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

I belive that is a much stronger dose(%) in the powder mixture. There may also be some ather byproducts in there that are not in the TM


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

What are you using it for and how were you planning on applying it?


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

read post by drur part way down first page of posts.

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=227474&highlight=Duramycin


----------

